# bonded bunnies in south east wi for adoption



## betsy (Mar 11, 2009)

our rescue has two bonded buns. I can say with certainty that the boy is neutered, supposedly the girl is spayed but I am not sure.. they need a home together, adoption donation is small, there are not a lot of adoptions of rabbits in the area at all lately so I thought I would post them here in case someone came looking. oh, they are two yrs old, Nala is chocolate frosted and simba is buff and white.. we are thinking californian.. but lord knows.. will get pics shortly. 
Thanks
Betsy


----------



## naturestee (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi! What rescue are you with? I volunteer with the Sheboygan County Humane Society and sometimes with Soulmate Rabbit Rescue.

Do you have any pictures, or perhaps a Petfinder page for these buns? Are they spayed/neutered? Can you give a city location so people can narrow down the area?

Best of luck! Adoptions are really slow here, be we've been getting a few buns adopted here and there at the shelter.


----------



## betsy (Mar 11, 2009)

they are with Angel's paws in Kenosha.. just need to get pics, they are online on petfinder, just exploring other options..


----------



## naturestee (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, hello over there! I remember seeing your listings around on Petfinder. I wasn't sure if you guys took in rabbits on purpose or just had them thrown on you. TwoLeft Paws over here has had a few rabbits but none that came from shelters. I think they were just shoved on the rescue, you know?

BTW, I'm up for transport duty if it'll get a bun a home (or out of a kill shelter). Given time for planning, I have no problem going across the state or down into Illinois. Been there, done that.

How are the shelters re: rabbits in that area anyway? Sheboygan is pretty darn good, which is a blessing for meotherwise I'd go nuts!


----------



## betsy (Mar 12, 2009)

we deal a lot with chicago shelters and indianna.. indiana doesn't seem too bad with rabbits but chicago has a lot of them and we deal with high kill shelters.. the two bondeds were held for me, but I have one other that was there at the same time they were we had been talking about in the other forum with the nasty neck.. swollen and pussy.. she needed out and is doing loads better. I am just starting with the rabbits in the rescue, I recently fell in love with them. So now we help them too.. no one really calling to ask us to take theirs yet, but I know it's coming.. sigh. glad to know someone else in the area.. will take you up on the transport thing. Perhaps I will put them on craigslist in milwaukee and see if i get a nibble.. thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Boz (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey betsy!
I hope your able to find the two a home!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> BTW, I'm up for transport duty if it'll get a bun a home (or out of a kill shelter). Given time for planning, I have no problem going across the state or down into Illinois. Been there, done that.


I can transport from Kenosha. I live closer... If bunnies need to get up to Sheboygan, I can probably transport them up there.


----------

